# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  PDF Upload problems

## waldronate

I was trying to update a smallish PDF tutorial and got this message:

Any suggestions beyond taking pictures of each page? I tried with both Chrome and with Edge.

----------


## DanielHasenbos

I experienced the same when uploading a tutorial. Uploading as a zip worked for me

----------


## waldronate

Hmmm... I suppose that would be a workaround. I want those darned software guys to fix the problem! A PDF is not a PNG!

----------


## ChickPea

Think you'll need to PM Redrobes or Robbie for this if they don't respond in the next day or two.

I tried to upload a PDF too and get the same problem.

----------


## Styescape

Is there a solution for this problem? I tried to upload a PDF Tutorial yesterday and get the same error message. I found a workaround with adding .png to the pdf file, which could be deleted after download to use the pdf. But I assume there might be a "correct" way to upload a PDF?

Thanks Stye

----------

